# Ipad downloading all emails



## carterlake (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, 

i have set up my ipad to retrieve emails from the email server but want it to only download the newest emails,

I have set the email settings so the automatic fetch is off but whenever I open the email app on the ipad it tries to get all the emails off the server 

Any ideas on what I should do .

Thank you


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Ummmmmm, I might be a bit thick but that is how email works or am I into reading this incorrectly?

To my knowledge you can't just pick out the latest mail because every message is "new" until you read it!

Can you do this on your PC 'cos I have no idea how you could possibly set up the server as you wish.

All you have achieved by turning off the FETCH option is just to delay downloading ALL the emails until you do it manually - the end result will be exactly the same.

I think I must be missing what you are after here ............ Sorry!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

New e-mails are the ones you haven't downloaded yet.


----------

